# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 18



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Jan 18

Orchestral Suite No. 1
J.S. Bach
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, conductor
1979

It's unclear to me whether there's supposed to be some unifying theme in this 7-movement piece, but something did seem common to be about the different movements. I should read more about these pieces.

French Suite No. 2
J.S. Bach
Maria João Pires, piano

It's nice. I think not my favorite from this particular CD.

Rosamunde Overture
Franz Schubert
Berliner Philharmonic
Wilhelm Furtwängler, conductor

The sound quality is pretty terrible on this one (I swear I heard a bird chirping at one point), but the music is nevertheless exciting. I'm looking forward to listening to the Schubert Symphony 9 recording from this CD.

Violin Concerto No. 1
Max Bruch
Nigel Kennedy, violin
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffery Tate, conductor

I've always liked this recording, and that's still the case. Great playing by Kennedy, great music.


----------

